# Ford 1910 hard starting



## tinker (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a Ford 1910 that has a rebuilt engine with 400 hours on it. It had the head rebuilt, new pistons and sleves installed. It requires heating prior to starting on a summer day. The tractor runs ok after it has started. What would be the best way to diagnose the problem. I assume a compresssion test, then test the injectors and fuel pump? How does the the fuel pump and injectors get tested?

KC


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

If the engine is not up to running temp, this is normal. Even after running hard on a hot day just 20-30 of engine off will require preheating. I was a mechanic for a Ford tractor dealership for 8 years when these tractors were introduced and the engine is designed this way. Unless there is heavy black,blue or white smoke from the exhaust and the engine runs smoothly, things are fine.


----------



## tinker (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I agree with you that the normal starting is hard by modern day diesel tractors, however resently I have to heat the engine (1500 watt block heater) to get it started. It seem to be starting on a couple of cylinder then it will get going. The exhaust in free run is clear, I checked the resistance of the glow pugs, they are the same measurements, The are getting the voltage during heating. I think that there must be more to figure out.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

tinker said:


> Thanks for the information. I agree with you that the normal starting is hard by modern day diesel tractors, however resently I have to heat the engine (1500 watt block heater) to get it started. It seem to be starting on a couple of cylinder then it will get going. The exhaust in free run is clear, I checked the resistance of the glow pugs, they are the same measurements, The are getting the voltage during heating. I think that there must be more to figure out.


You might want to pull the glow plugs out and test. Sounds like some may not be heating up! Bye


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

*1910 hard starting*

The next two things that I would do are to change the fuel filter to make sure you have free fuel flow at the injector pump. Next, I would pull the injectors and have them pop tested for proper cracking pressure. While they are out, use a wire brush to clean the the precups as these engine are bad for precup carbon fouling.


----------



## cummins (Oct 22, 2013)

bstrang4 said:


> If the engine is not up to running temp, this is normal. Even after running hard on a hot day just 20-30 of engine off will require preheating. I was a mechanic for a Ford tractor dealership for 8 years when these tractors were introduced and the engine is designed this way. Unless there is heavy black,blue or white smoke from the exhaust and the engine runs smoothly, things are fine.


Mine is very hard to start I have to use startin fluid everytime and it smokes black heavily I know its getting too much fuel does some have the injector pump turned up or could it b bad injectors


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would run a compression test first. These engines have lower compression than most diesels and it does not have to fall much to cause very hard starting. Then I would look at having the injector pump checked. Best of luck


----------

